# FT/FS: Plastic Background, Small HoB Filters



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Blue/Black Plastic Background for 36 by 16 tank- For trade, send me offers of what you got 
Used Hagen Elite Hush HoB- $10
Used Penguin Bioball Mini (No media)- $10


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump, updated, reduced price


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bumpbumpbump, added detail


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

29 gal is ready to be drained as soon as somebody takes it...


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Updated, lowered price, 29 Gal is emptied and ready to go, come on guys! Great deal here =)!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Want the 29 Gal gone...would be willing to throw in some moss or Guppies for free if you want to sweeten up the deal


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump. I am considering trading for any nice plants, Torpedo Barbs, Geophagus, or Large Neon Tetras.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bumpbumpbump


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bumpbumpbumo Parting out tanks now without gravel for 35 each.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Buuuuump!!!!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bumpbumpbump please


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bump it up...OBO


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump, updated, lwoered price


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump, cleaned and ready to go, pictures up


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump please


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bumpbumpvump


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump it up


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hagen sold


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

sent you PM


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump, replied, sand on hold for ^


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump, sand on hold till ssat


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

PMed you for the 30g Hagen!!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump, sand sold


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump again


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

edited, bumped, price down


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump aggaaaain price edited


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

how much gravel is there? 
need enough for a 25 gal tank!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump it up, pm replied


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bumpbumpbump


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Gravel sold, tank price dropped


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump it up...


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Buuuuuuuuuump


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump it up >>>>>


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

PM sent .....


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bump............


----------



## yamgnop (Oct 3, 2010)

Pmed........


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump..............


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bumpdabump


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

HUmpdebumb


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Buuuuump


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bumopituppp


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

.......bump.....


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bumpbump...


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bump, final price drop


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bump it up...honestly...?


----------



## Kambell (Mar 30, 2011)

sending you pm.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Sold, everygone except for the background, anybody want to trade anything for it ?


----------

